# Worms!



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

I found some duck weed in a stream and grabed some for in my terrarium water feature along with some water a day or so ago. Then I took it home and put the duck weed (and water) in a clear, about 2" deep container and noticed some of these guys swimming around along with some other small creatures, but I was most worried about these:

http://www.aecos.com/CPIE/inv_01.html 
(scroll down)
Planarian flatworm? Are they dangerous to frogs or would the frogs just eat them?
Any information would be helpful.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Planarians are a member of the class Turbellaria in the Phyllum Platyhelminthes. Most members of this phylum are parasitic, however, most Turbellarians are not. The planarians won't hurt your frogs.

Still, I'd be a little uncomfortable using water from a pond, especially if it has fish. While usually nothing bad happens, this sometimes can transfer disease and/or parasites. Any diseases by native frogs may be transmitted to your tank, which may prove more dangerous as they haven't evolved with these problems.

So while you're probably safe, there's always some degree of risk. Maybe someone else could post on the frequency of disease transfer in this manner?

Hope that helps.


----------

